# دراسة هندسة الطائرات الالكترونية



## سامر1234 (20 فبراير 2006)

ارجو من المهندسين دات الخبرة الطويلة في هدا المجال ما هي مواد دراسة هندسة الالكترونيات وما هي فرص المتاحة امامي بعد دراستها للعمل في السوق العربي ؟ ارجو اخد مراعاه العمر لدي 27 العمر و النصيحة لاخاكم سامر .


----------



## leoooorazzz (23 فبراير 2006)

انشاء الله اخوانا المهندسين يفديونك


----------



## المهندسة البحرينية (23 فبراير 2006)

أن شاء الله يوجد مهندس يساعدك ... 
وأنا بعد أدرس هندسة إلكترونية ... وارجو المساعدة:11:


----------



## مالك (23 فبراير 2006)

وأنا كمان بسأل نفس السؤال بس على فكرة المشرف جاسر عندو خبرة بالشغلة هاي وأغلب بشبك الصبح بكير 
خليه يشتغل


----------

